# Is it normal for ears to fall after teething?



## Nagasonic_k9_warhead (Sep 6, 2018)

Our girl has been done teething for at least a month. Her ears were doing good. I was only using breathe right strips on the right ear mostly. The left one fell a few times. But it's mostly always up. 

Well last week they both fell. The left one is falling into a rose ear and the right is a drop ear now. The breath right strips aren't enough now, so I'm fully posting and taping now. 

The first photo is the day we brought her home, and two weeks ago. You can see the strips in her ear in the right photo. 
The second is from this morning. They've never been down this much before. So, I'm worried they just aren't going to stand at all now and I'm just wasting my time. 

I've never had a dog that needed taping so no idea if this is normal 

(We adopted our pup from the shelter, so we're not even sure if she's purebred or her exact age. But we're guessing she's a little over 6 months)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Coming from a shelter, you will never know her genetic makeup. She looks really nice and happy. I would just enjoy her. Maybe she has a few drops of Labrador blood running in her veins. Her black and shiny coat seems a little too slick for a purebred GSD. But who knows...


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

To me, there is rarely a time to tape ears. I'm just not a fan. If ears are going to come up, they will. If they don't, they probably won't with taping either. As long as the ears haven't been damaged and the dog is provided with an adequate diet, the ears should stand eventually.

Since you don't know if your dog is purebred, you may be trying to force him to be something he is not. That is not fair to the dog.

Six months is too young to expect his ears to be standing. It can take as long as a year for some dogs. And he may not be done teething.

He is a lovely dog. Please accept him for who and what he is and stop trying to make him into something you envision he should be. Enjoy him for who and what he is.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Coming from a shelter, you will never know her genetic makeup. She looks really nice and happy. I would just enjoy her. Maybe she has a few drops of Labrador blood running in her veins. Her black and shiny coat seems a little too slick for a purebred GSD. But who knows...


agree..


----------



## Nagasonic_k9_warhead (Sep 6, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Coming from a shelter, you will never know her genetic makeup. She looks really nice and happy. I would just enjoy her. Maybe she has a few drops of Labrador blood running in her veins. Her black and shiny coat seems a little too slick for a purebred GSD. But who knows...


We think she might be mixed with doberman based on some of her mannerisms. But who knows.

The only reason I really want at least one of her ears to stand, is to make it easier to tell her from her black, rose eared pittie brother in the dark lol


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I think it’s adorable when just the tips of the ears drop. Ours is 10 weeks old, and usually has one ear up and one half up with the tip dropped over. But, a couple of days ago, I got up in the morning and both his ears were standing and they stayed that way all day. I thought, “Oh! They’re going to stand up now! Okay.” Then, the next day, the right one was flopped over again! It can’t decide, I guess. Now, I looked over at him and noticed both are flopped over! That’s new. Anyway, they are adorable, either way.
We got ours from the shelter, too, so don’t know if he’s full shepherd or not.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nagasonic_k9_warhead said:


> Our girl has been done teething for at least a month. Her ears were doing good. I was only using breathe right strips on the right ear mostly. The left one fell a few times. But it's mostly always up.
> 
> Well last week they both fell. The left one is falling into a rose ear and the right is a drop ear now. The breath right strips aren't enough now, so I'm fully posting and taping now.
> 
> ...


 look if u want those ears up go for it it never hurts to try but do it the right way I made mistake to not have all proper materials and started gluing my pups ears at six months it didn't work so I did more research and found the best solution for my puppy's ear problems so when he was about 8 1/2 months I got all the materials adhesive remover wipes, human grade skin tape the fabric kind with a backing on it, and playing cards , and turbot skin adhesive 
all u do is cut the cards in the shape of his ear u clean out his ear rap the sticky and the non sticky side to the card leave a lil room when u cut tape to shape put a lil of the turbot on the tape and put it wear his crease is in his ear and his ear should stand he will shake his head a lil but distract him with a chew toy or a walk he will be fine hold for a few days then repeat do this for a few months if u notice it doesn't help then ears aren't going to go up but it has done wonders on my dogs ears there now up and strong and beautiful and he is going on 10 months


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

A very simple way to help ears stand up is to purchase some "Speed Sew" from Walmart
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/speed-sew-fabric-mender/6000114809990

It is water soluble, put a small amount on the edge of the ears, hold for about a minute and it will hold the ears up. You will have to repeat if the pup is in the rain.

Works great and we use it all the time during teething.


Kim


----------

